
Ask HN: Personal websites with bold design? - Eugeleo
I’m building my personal website [1] and I’m looking for inspiration. Do you know of any bold, memorable, modern, “designer” site? Not really the “fun 90s throwback“ nor the “html purist” types, more like modern landing pages, only for a person instead of a startup. Thanks!<p>[1]: (WIP) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;evzen.dev
======
Klonoar
Huh, I like your design - it feels like something that's simultaneously a
throwback to the mid-2000s while also feeling modern. Hard to explain but fun
when I load it.

My site ([https://rymc.io/](https://rymc.io/)) is my take on the same concept.
It's HTML-purist, but not in the sense you see elsewhere.

